# Eröffnungsparty Nox Bike Alpinum Schulenberg / Harz am 08.07 / 09.07.2006



## bjoernsen (29. Juni 2006)

Hi Biker´s

Das NOX-Bike-Alpinum Schulenberg feiert am 08./09.07.06 seine offizielle Eröffnung. Inklusiv der neuen Biker-X Strecke.
Dies ist verbunden mit einem gratis Bike Test-Wochenende verschiedener Bike Hersteller, Rahmenprogramm und einem Fun-Race der besonderen Art! Lasst Euch überraschen!!! 
Sonntag den 09.07.06 wird ein Rennen für jedermann auf der neuen Biker-X Strecke stattfinden!!
Nähere Info´s kriegt Ihr unter 0160-5138903

Test Firmen:
NOX, Alutec, Nicolai, Bergamont.

Sonntag:
Bade-Insel Rennen


----------

